

Fractal Tic-Tac-Toe - xirium
http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/ticfractoe.html

======
thaumaturgy
I showed this to my math-major friend, who pointed out that if X plays first
in the center, X will be able to force a win or a draw. Note that in the first
iteration, all of the corners and all of the sides are symmetrically
identical.

------
daniel-cussen
Interesting. I wonder how much time it takes for people to go from loving to
hating a startup. My guess is that there's a press release (love), news of
growth (love), news of funding (love), news of more growth (love, high
expectations), news of significant market share (trite two-sides-of-the-story-
but-ends-on-a-cautionary-note article), report of a glitch (hate). The rest of
the cycle is on its way for Facebook. On that note, I wonder when a major
newspaper will do a trite, two-sided, cautionary-note style article on
YCombinator. YC will probably have to score a few more homeruns first (or do
something akin to gaining a lot of market share), but it'd be interesting to
guess what that article will say.

As a pros and cons rundown made less unacceptable by its hackneyed turns of
phrases, it'll probably start by mentioning the same pros it's talking about
now. The cons might be...I don't know, male/female ratio, underrepresenting
minorities, ageism, discrimination in general as an advantage of being an
entrepreneur, expectations placed on entrepreneurs, something like that. I'd
like to point out that I don't know what the demographics of YC look like, and
don't really care. As far as I can tell, they look like Caltech's.

But newspapers do, and they get pissed off very easily about this sort of
thing.

It'd be cool to measure the time elapsed between the first confirmation of a
billion-dollar acquisition of a YC startup (measured by the opening of
champagne bottles) and the first hater article. This timeframe could be
measured to track to gauge the stage of the newspaper industry's
decomposition. That is, the degree to which journalists are upset about the
amount money founders made reflects how badly paid these journalists are, and
the extent to which good journalists have been driven away to other
industries.

I'd also venture to guess that the first hate article will appear in the New
York Times Style section.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Edit: this wound up on the wrong article.

